
Longtime Climate Science Denier Hired at NOAA - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2020/09/12/912301325/longtime-climate-science-denier-hired-at-noaa
======
crunchycon
What are his credentials? If they’re good, great!

Science needs to be challenged. The tenacious, even if wrong, scientist is
perhaps the most important scientist: this is the scientist most likely to
find all the holes in a scientific argument and force the “correct” to cross
their Ts and dot their Is

Or we can do what physiology did and have to sort through 75 years of
incorrect results.

